# 1999 cadillac deville



## 99deville (Jun 3, 2008)

Whats up fellas im having problems with my rims they are popping out a little bit and i want them to sit in the wheel wells i have a FWD i was thinking would i have to trade out the axles for a fleetwood RWD if so is there anyone that knows anything about this i need some help please.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406886


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99deville_@Jun 2 2008, 10:15 PM~10783689
> *trade out the axles for a fleetwood RWD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

This is a joke right?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

How could it be possible to make 7" wide wheels sit "flush" in an area that is less than 7" wide? :scrutinize: *You need narrower wheels.*

Another thread on the same BS


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i had FWD offset 20s on my old deville... they were 20x7.5 and didnt rub at all... 
u just gotta change the offset of your rims, there is nothing you can do to make them sit flush besides that, no swap possible at all for that car.. 

heres a pic of my old one to give u an idea of how it looked, 
the smallest rim u can fit without pokin is probably a 16.. 



















no poke


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 4 2008, 07:00 AM~10795381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 99deville (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe 14x6 i think if anything ima roll those..... what do you think anyone have any pics?????


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

pics of what size?


----------



## 99deville (Jun 3, 2008)

14x6


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Need to find a RWD car and put the Deville body on it..dont know if such a chassis exists. be a CRAZY and EXPENSIVE project. I would guess 5 figures to start such a project.


----------

